# My cockateils cage covered at night or not?? Help please



## Kal413 (Mar 26, 2019)

I'm a novice at keeping birds and not sure to cover the bird cage at bed time or not. Also if I do, what with?? I really need some advice!!


----------



## AliiienParrot (Apr 24, 2019)

Everyone does differently, keeping it covered could reduce night fright and give the bird a sense of security. personally i use a blanket and cover the top half


----------



## Kal413 (Mar 26, 2019)

AliiienParrot said:


> Everyone does differently, keeping it covered could reduce night fright and give the bird a sense of security. personally i use a blanket and cover the top half


Thanks for that. I wonder if you have any ideas why lola (cockatiel) has taken to keep turning her back is facing me when I'm practicing step ups. Any ideas if this is normal?


----------



## AliiienParrot (Apr 24, 2019)

Kal413 said:


> Thanks for that. I wonder if you have any ideas why lola (cockatiel) has taken to keep turning her back is facing me when I'm practicing step ups. Any ideas if this is normal?


In my opinion there isn't any 'normal' behavior for a bird, as all birds are different. It could be because she is just not in the mood, or even because she is not 100% comfortable stepping up yet. you could try target training, (she has to bite the end of a stick for a reward) where you wouldn't need to touch her. She may not understand what she is supposed to do to get the treat. some birds dont like long training sessions so maybe just ask her to step up randomly every few minute to ease her into the idea of what she has to do.


----------



## Kal413 (Mar 26, 2019)

AliiienParrot said:


> In my opinion there isn't any 'normal' behavior for a bird, as all birds are different. It could be because she is just not in the mood, or even because she is not 100% comfortable stepping up yet. you could try target training, (she has to bite the end of a stick for a reward) where you wouldn't need to touch her. She may not understand what she is supposed to do to get the treat. some birds dont like long training sessions so maybe just ask her to step up randomly every few minute to ease her into the idea of what she has to do.


Thanks cheers


----------



## Pamela79 (Jan 4, 2022)

Yeah you should Cover them at night or get a night light for them too stop haveing Night terrors


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We always cover our birds up at night,


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Never covered our indoor birds 
Once curtains were closed and lights off it was plenty dark enough
If you live on a busy street where car lights would flash through the windows all night, I would invest in blackout curtains 
But 
Personally, the chance of bird chewing any blanket and dieing v the chance of bird getting startled and flapping around 
Is a no brainer for me
And 
I never closed up my aviaries at night, on hot nights the birds would often continue to perch outside 
On colder ones you'd still see them popping in and out, even the tiniest of finches (I had mixed aviaries)


----------

